# Best way to use iPad in Germany on Vodafone billpay?



## gm88 (29 Aug 2011)

What's the cheapest way to use the iPad 2 wifi 3G whilst in Germany for 3 days?  

Currently on billpay for phone, with an add-on for the iPad.  

Did call in to local Vodafone store who advised quite simply "leave the iPad at home" or risk a second mortgage!  

Is there any way around this?


----------



## callybags (30 Aug 2011)

Turn off Data Roaming and just use it in free wifi hotspots.

There should be lots of these.


----------



## gm88 (30 Aug 2011)

Thanks!

That's great. Thought it would be more complicated than that.


----------

